# horse drawing contest



## lildonkey8

put your drawing skills to the test:lol:


----------



## PintoTess

Here's just a few of my old crappy ones.


----------



## PintoTess

is anyone else going to post theirs?? :/


----------



## equiniphile

Nope I don't draw


----------



## spanish2speaker

those are wicked good!! my firend draws horses maybe i can get a pic


----------



## Frankiee

shure i will


----------



## spanish2speaker

why do they have that thing in the middle of the picture that saya copy right??


----------



## Frankiee

oh its just like that noyone can steel them idk my mom makes me do that.


----------



## PintoTess

I want to start selling my drawings, the ones I posted are old and my cartoon'ish ones, my new ones are better I swear!


----------



## lildonkey8

i totally believe you pintotess, but those are still wicked


----------



## lildonkey8

okay i'm doing category's
1. girl/boy and horse
2. mare and foal
3.horse and rider
4.bad horse
5.speed
6.herd of horses
7. showing
8. foal
9.horse with friend(dog,cat,other horse, etc)
10.runaway
11.other
12.setting with horse
if yours is not exactly in one of these, put it in ''other'' but the picture must have at least one horse.


----------



## lildonkey8

Frankiee said:


> shure i will
> View attachment 49942
> 
> View attachment 49943


those are wicked good:-o


----------



## PintoTess

Ok my entries in order that they are posted:
4. Bad horse
1. girl and horse
7.showing
1. Girl and horse
3. horse and rider


----------



## EquusPeace

*Quick Sketches*

Just a few quick sketches


----------



## lildonkey8

equuspeace...what categorys are you in?


----------



## lildonkey8

Frankiee said:


> shure i will
> View attachment 49942
> 
> View attachment 49943


can you give me categorys?:lol:


----------



## EquusPeace

ummm....other i think


----------



## masatisan

#6 (herd of horses)I screwed it up so I can't finish it :sad:,:








It should look more like this(11):








this is a study of a sculputre by Joe Fafard(11):








And a drawing of a horse at the barn i used to ride at, I lost the reference picture, so I never finished it. (11):


----------



## Zora

1. Girl/boy and horse.


----------



## lildonkey8

deadline is jan. 2


----------



## lildonkey8

i'll post the right know soon 1st place and 2nd place


----------



## lildonkey8

winners get photoshop!


----------



## lildonkey8

i am posting the winners right know
winners get photoshop edits of any picture you want


----------



## PintoTess

ok, yay  And I was just reading your little status-y thing, what is a pillow pet?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ooh I'd better get some in then!! Ok one minute.... 
Pony-11









5









11









11 (excuse the holes in the paper)









11









11


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I have a setting picture one sec!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Setting:









11:


----------



## lildonkey8

PintoTess said:


> ok, yay  And I was just reading your little status-y thing, what is a pillow pet?


a pillow pet is a stuffed animal with a strap on his belly...you undo the strap and it becomes a VERY, VERY, VERY soft pillow

cheyennesmom you are in the next contest same categorys though...


----------



## PintoTess

Oh is that what they are called!! I have one called a doodlebug, it looks just like a ladybug though but is pink and purple lol  are the winners going to be posted?


----------



## Hunter65

heres one I did of my old lease horse Duke and my friends horse Shade


----------



## horserider321

lildonkey8 said:


> okay i'm doing category's
> 1. girl/boy and horse
> 2. mare and foal
> 3.horse and rider
> 4.bad horse
> 5.speed
> 6.herd of horses
> 7. showing
> 8. foal
> 9.horse with friend(dog,cat,other horse, etc)
> 10.runaway
> 11.other
> 12.setting with horse
> if yours is not exactly in one of these, put it in ''other'' but the picture must have at least one horse.


What would be Bad Horse? Sorry to ask, but I don't know about that one.
And yes, I will join the contest!!


----------



## lildonkey8

bad horse would be like a horse taking off with his owner, did you see pintotess's first picture? something like that.


----------



## PintoTess

Are the winners going to be posted??


----------



## lildonkey8

sorry it has taken so long-
1st place: frankies girl with horse
2nd place: pintotess's bad horse
and 3rd place: masatisans herd of horses

post a photo on this thread and i will photo-shop it.


----------



## lildonkey8

anybody else for the NEXT contest deadline is Jan. 25 a.k.a. my b-day!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

Yaya thanx


----------



## lildonkey8

ok here they are! 

cheyennes paint w/ holes in the paper

hunters pic


----------



## lildonkey8

here ya go tess!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^ ooh that looks nice! I'll grab a picture one sec!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Here's Cheyenne and me:


----------



## lildonkey8

here is your pirdy cheyenne !


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww! That's cute thank you!


----------



## PintoTess

awesome LD, thank you very much!!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

Ooh I want to enter! ...buut I can't post pictures with my phone...
I have an album with some of my drawings in it. Can I enter it, the whole album?
If I can they would all be in the "other" category, I think.


----------



## lildonkey8

of course you can dance of the dead! i'll make sure i remember. DEADLINE IS FEBRUARY 12TH!


----------



## fuadteagan

^^^ other








































^^^^^^^^ all of them are others 








speed 










i think i forgot this one ! ^^^other i will have more if thats okay


----------



## fuadteagan

think about adding horse head ...... a suggestion .


----------



## Frankiee

OMG I COMPLETLY FREGOT ABOUT THIS !!!!!!!!! I feel so bad srry !!!  herer a pic tho if you stilll want to photoshop it his name is chase and me frankie lol


----------



## fuadteagan

okay and im uploading some more 









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ other








^^^^^^^ showing








speed








bad horse








horse and rider or showing wichever








horse and foal









girl/boy with horse


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ aww those are cute!!


----------



## fuadteagan

thanks ! yeah well i have been drawing like at least 6 hours evry day .. oh and here are the model pics  thanks ......

this is the showing one 









oh sorry its hard to find the other ones ? sorry


----------



## PintoTess

So ther is another comp, I think, well here are the drawings that I am going to enter. I don't know the catagories so I will post the drawings and then put the catagories for them, when I know what they are


----------



## Cheyennes mom

whoa girl!!


----------



## PintoTess

Yes Cheyanne


----------



## lildonkey8

tess can you give me categorys by any chance? other wise i'll do photo #1 2 3 4 etc etc


----------



## lildonkey8

lildonkey8 said:


> okay i'm doing category's
> 1. girl/boy and horse
> 2. mare and foal
> 3.horse and rider
> 4.bad horse
> 5.speed
> 6.herd of horses
> 7. showing
> 8. foal
> 9.horse with friend(dog,cat,other horse, etc)
> 10.runaway
> 11.other
> 12.setting with horse
> if yours is not exactly in one of these, put it in ''other'' but the picture must have at least one horse.


UPDATE: 13. horse head
14. stables and barns


----------



## PintoTess

Ok here are mine in the order they are;
11. Speed
7. Showing
5. Speed
13. Horse head
13. Horse head
6. Herd of horses
13. Horse head
13. Horse Head

P.S, sorry for all the Horse Head entries.
*P.P.S, I am going to sell custom drawings, if you are interested PM me.*


----------



## shermyj1199

*Beau*

A friend of mine wanted a tattoo so i drew her this picture of her horse that she lost.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww that's cute!!


----------



## Hunter65

Frankiee said:


> OMG I COMPLETLY FREGOT ABOUT THIS !!!!!!!!! I feel so bad srry !!!  herer a pic tho if you stilll want to photoshop it his name is chase and me frankie lol
> 
> View attachment 54315



He is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

bump! anyone wanna chance at gettin' photoshop/picnik


----------



## stsjade

Here - this is just a random pic in a calender that I drew. Anyone live in Ontario near Toronto/Orangeville and want a drawing done? I am doing custom drawing and selling... ;P


----------



## DoubleJ2

i wish i could draw as good as all you guys can draw


----------



## lildonkey8

and the winners areeeeeeee!
in 3rd place: fuadtagen
in 2nd place: "jade"
AND THE WINNER ISSSS: PINTOTESS!!!!!!!!!
send me a pic to picnik/photoshop


----------



## Phantomstallion

When is the next deadline?


----------



## lildonkey8

uhh march 20th


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^That's my brother's bday


----------



## lildonkey8

hahaha


----------



## fuadteagan

I am so going to enter again. I so appreciate it!


----------



## peppyrox

Here are my entries!! Great idea lildonkey! By the way, I'm now doing paid commissions! PM me for more information!! 

13. Horse Head








13. Horse Head








13. Horse Head








13. Horse Head








5. Speed








13. Horse Head


----------



## Haylee

This is the best I can do... lol I took the photo of the photo with my webcam so it is backwards...


----------



## Phantomstallion

This is for the 11th class.


----------



## Zora

Are paintings aloud?


----------



## lildonkey8

sure why not!


----------



## Zora

Thanks, here is my entry.
Girl/Boy and Horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh my gosh!!!


----------



## masatisan

Mine is a little...different


----------



## ladybugsgirl

These are all great. I would have posted but I can never figure out how to post without starting a new thread.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh easy ladybugs! you go to post reply: go down to "manage attachments", and select what you want and tada!


----------



## PintoTess

Masatisan, Is that your drawing? I saw kinda the same drawing on another thread called "Get your horse tribalized" The thread starter is Fadedoak.


----------



## masatisan

It is my drawing. I looked at the other thread, Fadedoak's style is different from mine, his are all little shapes that fit together, mine is one long line that doesn't stop and is supposed to connect back to it self (the other one doesn't, that's why i cant finish it). had i done it properly, it would look like this:


----------



## lildonkey8

those are so cool taisan


----------



## PintoTess

I think they are cool as well  I was just wondering if you did it cos yours and fadedoak's styles are kinda the same.


----------



## 3neighs

Here's my entry:


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Awww that is cute <3


----------



## Phantomstallion

So...where are the results....


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah,,,,wasn't there another comp going?


----------



## lildonkey8

The Winners are...
1st: Peppyrox's "Smiley"
I loved how you really captured the "happiness" in the horse! You can understand what's going on; the horse is happy, she smells something good...etc etc. That's why I believe It deserved first place
2nd: 3 neighs "Mare and Foal"
I loved how 3 neighs captured the look in the eyes of the foal and her mama. It was quite realistic but _fairly_ original. I have seen this "scene" a couple times before but I still enjoyed how she did it. It had fabulous shading and a wonderful structure. I am happy with how she did it and am quite "touched" whenever I see a drawing like this one. The "Oh mom I missed you!" look in the foal's eyes, the welcoming face of her mother...bravo!
3rd: Zora's Girl/Boy and horse
I'm not here to criticize anyone's drawing but in your paintings I see brightness yet gloominess at the same time....I tend to "trail off" when I see your paintings sometimes...but not always...you have a unique style of artwork that interests me. That's about it 


Please send me what you would like me to photoshop ASAP. 
I have 4 realistic backgrounds to choose from including a...
horse herd
group of sheep
forest
donkeys

or unrealistic/ where a horse couldn't be yet would be pretty cool
a flower
in front of a koala's head
they wouldn't be _"in"_ this desert I have but like "pasted" on to it
I have this really cool picture of a ton of "pond leaves" bunched up together


----------



## 3neighs

Thanks!

This is my daughter riding my arab, Stella. Anything you can do with it would be great!


----------



## 3neighs

Thanks!

This is my daughter riding my arab, Stella. Anything you can do with it would be great!

View attachment 59685


----------



## Zora

lildonkey8 said:


> The Winners are...
> 1st: Peppyrox's "Smiley"
> I loved how you really captured the "happiness" in the horse! You can understand what's going on; the horse is happy, she smells something good...etc etc. That's why I believe It deserved first place
> 2nd: 3 neighs "Mare and Foal"
> I loved how 3 neighs captured the look in the eyes of the foal and her mama. It was quite realistic but _fairly_ original. I have seen this "scene" a couple times before but I still enjoyed how she did it. It had fabulous shading and a wonderful structure. I am happy with how she did it and am quite "touched" whenever I see a drawing like this one. The "Oh mom I missed you!" look in the foal's eyes, the welcoming face of her mother...bravo!
> 3rd: Zora's Girl/Boy and horse
> I'm not here to criticize anyone's drawing but in your paintings I see brightness yet gloominess at the same time....I tend to "trail off" when I see your paintings sometimes...but not always...you have a unique style of artwork that interests me. That's about it
> 
> 
> Please send me what you would like me to photoshop ASAP.
> I have 4 realistic backgrounds to choose from including a...
> horse herd
> group of sheep
> forest
> donkeys
> 
> or unrealistic/ where a horse couldn't be yet would be pretty cool
> a flower
> in front of a koala's head
> they wouldn't be _"in"_ this desert I have but like "pasted" on to it
> I have this really cool picture of a ton of "pond leaves" bunched up together


Thanks, which one in particular did you think was gloomy?


----------



## Phantomstallion

Congrats. everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## abi

hiya i thought id join in here just for a bit of fun, the pics are a bit bad quality  stupid phone, sorry!!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

mine is pretty bad but oh well...


----------



## Marlea Warlea

poop... i didnt realise it closed  anychance of doing another one??


----------



## Marlea Warlea

PintoTess said:


> So ther is another comp, I think, well here are the drawings that I am going to enter. I don't know the catagories so I will post the drawings and then put the catagories for them, when I know what they are


 
lol pintotess... i saw some of the photos of them in horsewyse


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Yep, the fjord and the horses heads were my models


----------



## lildonkey8

theres one going on now. june 10


----------

